
Programming Parrot [Perl/Python April fools from 2001] - draegtun
http://www.perl.com/pub/2001/04/01/parrot.htm
======
draegtun
And the follow up "The Story Behind the Parrot Prank" a few days later:
<http://oreilly.com/news/parrotstory_0401.html>

